
Unicorns and Poets - creativityhurts
http://thinkvitamin.com/user-science/user-experience/unicorns-and-poets/
======
futuremint
I'm getting tired of all of the "geek humor" everywhere ( unicorns, ponies,
lolcatz, etc.) however... I fit this description of a "poet" to a T.

At one start up a few years ago, my title on my business card was even "Code
Poet".

I also happen to have an undergrad degree in Creative Writing with a focus in
Poetry.

IMHO, studying poetry gives one practice in saying only what you mean and
focusing on the semantics and syntax of language both technically &
aesthetically. I also think that one should have an education in Liberal Arts
to truly understand great design; whether that's software architecture, visual
design, or business models.

